# Cattery Reviews



## jaybe (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone, First time poster here!
We have two kittens 7 months and 4 months and we have booked them into a cattery for fours days while we are away over christmas. Our first choice cattery was fully booked so we have them staying at kent farms in essex. I was wondering if anyone has any experience of using them? Also does anyone know of a website with cattery reviews? I have googled cattery reviews but nothing. I feel rather nervous about leaving them for the first time. 
xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the forum  we hope you enjoy your time here with us, 
Sorry i can not answer your question as i dont put my cats in a cattery, as i dont go anywhere  *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

can't help with the cattery review as we've never needed to use them,but hello and welcome along:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

welcome 

I have never used one myself but I just googled 'catterys in essex' got some names and then typed the cattery name with the word 'reviews' into google and it had some stuff.

So, have you tried typing the actual name? If not you might want to do what I just did?

Don't know if that is any help :|


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *welcome to the forum  we hope you enjoy your time here with us,
> Sorry i can not answer your question as i dont put my cats in a cattery, as i dont go anywhere  *


lol -neither do we!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> lol -neither do we!


Guess that makes at least three of us then!:lol:


----------



## flissyfjm (Nov 23, 2008)

The Feline Advisory Bureau has a list of approved catteries with reviews - www.fabcats.org.uk/ It may be worth looking to see if yours is on the list - or looking at a few ready for next time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

when we went away this year before we had Kizzie we had to send her to a cattery (usualy we have people come stay in the house but they couldnt make it) i was very worryd about her as she is a house cat and dosent go any where else. when we left her there she was very angry and clawd mums arm when we got her out (pobably because she didnt know where the hell she was) but when i went to get her she didnt want to leave! was having such a good time there! she LOVED it! i wont do it again as i did worry a lot and the sitters will come next time if there is a next time. but i had no problems with it at all!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Aww what a shame for them, I could'nt leave my cats over Christmas. 
Don't put mine in a cattery either. If we go away anywhere we are lucky and have our older daughter and partner come in a look after them now, before that we had a lovely lady look after them*


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine go in a cattery, not the one you mention I'm in Leeds. The one we take them to as a family we have used them for over 40 years.

We take them into the cattery itself the building is immaculate it doesn't smell either its warm and carpeted the pens are large and have a high like nesting box which is where they sleep, litter trays sit underneath and there is a large tree stump which they can scratch, play or lounge on. Their food is placed at the opposite side of their litter trays. There is lots of climbing facilities for them too.

These people ask us questions, they check what the cats eat so there is no change in diet, they do insist on them being vaccinated and you have to leave their vaccination card as this has details of their vet in case of an emergency. 

Some may say it will be great they know you are going,  our dates change regularly we picked them up this time the day before they were expecting us.

My advice would be to ask if you can look round which will also give you the opportunity to ask questions.

Sue


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Mine go in a cattery, not the one you mention I'm in Leeds. The one we take them to as a family we have used them for over 40 years.
> 
> We take them into the cattery itself the building is immaculate it doesn't smell either its warm and carpeted the pens are large and have a high like nesting box which is where they sleep, litter trays sit underneath and there is a large tree stump which they can scratch, play or lounge on. Their food is placed at the opposite side of their litter trays. There is lots of climbing facilities for them too.
> 
> ...


That sounds a lot like the cattery we use. The sleeping area is off the ground and enclosed and heated in cold weather. The run is long and has grass as well as a concreted area.

I know that cats are checked for food fancies and are given treats and cuddles. You can bring their favourite toys and blankets.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Janee said:


> That sounds a lot like the cattery we use. The sleeping area is off the ground and enclosed and heated in cold weather. The run is long and has grass as well as a concreted area.
> 
> I know that cats are checked for food fancies and are given treats and cuddles. You can bring their favourite toys and blankets.


Yep I forgot to mention that they actually prefer you to bring their favourite toys and blanket but they will say its upto you.

Our dog goes to the same place in the kennels part, and I take a blanket for him too along with a toy and a chew. Its a family run business/small holding and they really do know their stuff.

I've got to admit I'd still rather they didn't have to go even though it doesn't seem to faze them. 

Sue


----------



## jaybe (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies. I have feeling much better about leaving them in a cattery now. The last time we went away we had friends staying with them while we went to a friends wedding, sadly we got burgled and the kittens went missing. We ended up having to drive back through the night to make sure them were found (they were!). Atleast in a cattery I dont have to worry about them running off and I know they are going to be there when we get back.


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm lucky that my auntie and uncle own a cattery and kennels not too far from me. We were going on holiday and I was terrified of putting them in a cattery because I didn't know who was looking after them.

Their cattery and kennels is in Stockport, it's called Castle Croft, for anyone looking for one around that area. I can assure you they'll be well looked after. My auntie and uncle are part of various rescue organisations and also take in cats and dogs that have been dumped as their pets.

My boys were fine and loved my auntie, and I was happy knowing they were somewhere safe.


----------



## peanut2611 (Apr 22, 2009)

which leeds cattery. is this. I'm trying to find a cattery i like and i'm struggling.
thanks


----------

